# When do you hurt?



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

I am finding that I can maintain a steady, productive pace both at work and at play for a full day. It's only after I stop moving that the aches and pains start up. Anybody else experience this process?


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes it is a normal thing. Especially if you're not used to doing the activity regularly.

Sent from my LG-LS777 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

No aches or pains, even after a good wringing. Am more aware of my body the next day, but in a good way.

EDIT: I'm not trying hard enough, am I?


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I only hurt If I fail to PROPERLY fuel myself before, during and after a ride or workout.
The dayz of pizza and beer for fuel or recovery are gone.
or If I fail to hydrate correctly well before (the day before), during and after a ride or workout.

I have two rollers, I use them,
I take organic minerals when needed.
I must stretch only warmed up muscles and must stretch down at rides end.
I find potassium to be very Important, 

If I screw this up or miss a step I will hurt.
It's not rocket science, It's common sense.


----------



## ThatGuyontheTrail (Sep 22, 2018)

I wake up several times a week with leg, back or neck pain and probably always will. My low back and shoulders hurt worse after working a 9 hour day on my feet. My neck hurts bad enough that I no longer ride centuries. If you're only getting pain after a ride that's better. Proper cool down and stretching will help with that.


----------



## quite.right (Sep 29, 2016)

Osco said:


> I only hurt If I fail to PROPERLY fuel myself before, during and after a ride or workout.
> The dayz of pizza and beer for fuel or recovery are gone.
> or If I fail to hydrate correctly well before (the day before), during and after a ride or workout.
> 
> ...


Wisdom of age
+1


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

Just trying to figure out if I am aging gracefully, normally or rapidly. 

I'm not sure hurt is the most accurate description....sometimes it's more of a recognition that all of my inertia and momentum has been used. Sometimes a little rest will suffice, sometimes friction and gravity triumph and and I am finished for the day. 

I have become much more aware of what my body is saying as time has elapsed, some days that's a good thing, some days not such a good thing.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I have significant pain in my outer knee after several hours of hard riding; ITB it seems. And I realized after all of these years that I'm pushing harder with that leg.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Osco said:


> ...organic minerals ...


Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## robbnj (Jul 19, 2013)

Always stretch out before a ride.

(Far funnier if I could embed the video):

__
http://instagr.am/p/BppaBkylds_/


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I don't do any of the stuff like stretching. I'd sooner just ride my bike.

However I never start out at full bore, just take it easy for a few miles beforehand, and I always finish slow.

Start my day with porridge and coffee. Seems to set me up.

Can ride 125 miles at audax pace on 4 Snickers bars. Usually keen for a feed of boiled potatoes chopped up and smeared with butter at the end though.

I'm probably getting a bit of a bore with this, but I reckon it's all down to riding singlespeed offroad. It uses more of your body all the time, especially core, a bit like swimming but more force.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I often get leg-ache after a race or extra hard workout, it will wake me up or keep me awake. One small ibuprofen takes care of it.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

You need to stop working!
That helped a lot.


----------



## MTBMILES (Dec 27, 2007)

I hurt on Monday. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

My ears hurt


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Osco said:


> The dayz of pizza and beer for fuel or recovery are gone.


I miss the dayzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Lone Rager said:


> Isn't that an oxymoron?




_Organic_ minerals will make you hurt less that plain old minerals.

It's all in the advertising. The mind is a powerful thing.


----------



## Petrol (Aug 7, 2007)

Now. This due to my latest mtb related injury. Broken ribs...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I hurt most when I don't ride regularly. Riding makes me feel stronger and healthier.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Osco said:


> The dayz of pizza and beer for fuel or recovery are gone.


Pizza and beer still works great for me, just can't do the pizza every day anymore like I used to.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

J.B. Weld said:


> I hurt most when I don't ride regularly. Riding makes me feel stronger and healthier.


So true. After a few days, I start to ache. I need to ride or hit the gym to shake it off.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Depends on the effort, obviously, but I like Sport Legs ahead of and after a hard ride. Those and lots of water post ride, help tremendously. When I ran out awhile back, my post ride leg cramps lasted nearly a full day.

What I have noticed also, is riding SS, I get a lot more of a full body workout. Triceps, lats and deltoids get a great workout from standing and working the bars on climbs.


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

I did a guided Kokopelli trail trip a few weeks ago. The third day out, we had a couple of huge climbs, like pushing your bike for 3 miles (at least for me - some guys could ride i). I woke up the next day with a killer sore knee that took a good 2 weeks to completely go away. Fortunately, the next day wasn't too bad on the knees. Some days my feet hurt. Some days my back hurts. Being old and fat and trying to still ride mountain bikes like a young guy is definitely not for sissies. But I will keep at it until I keel over. It beats the crap out of watching football.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

J.B. Weld said:


> I hurt most when I don't ride regularly. Riding makes me feel stronger and healthier.


A lack of riding definitely leads to greater physical discomfort, and a pissy mood too.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

chuckha62 said:


> Depends on the effort, obviously, but I like Sport Legs ahead of and after a hard ride. Those and lots of water post ride, help tremendously. When I ran out awhile back, my post ride leg cramps lasted nearly a full day.
> 
> What I have noticed also, is riding SS, I get a lot more of a full body workout. Triceps, lats and deltoids get a great workout from standing and working the bars on climbs.


I stay well hydrated but probably ride under fueled too often. My plus HT is so much more engaging to ride that I sold all of my other bikes.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I encounter occasional transient pains during long rides/races but they go away and do not return. Definitely, stop and go over and over during a ride brings me the most pain. 

I've gotten to the point where I avoid riding with folks who do not maintain their bikes whenever possible... mechanical delays (sometimes multiple ones by the same rider!) occur with irritating regularity among these folks.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

MSU Alum said:


> You need to stop working!
> That helped a lot.


Not quite there yet but I am sure not dealing with the daily grind will tend to minimize the recovery time from riding.

As to OP's question...I always feel worse when I go more than a week or so from riding. Many 'old' aches and pains' seem to be more noticeable until I get back out there. When on my regular 3 rides/week schedule I just feel better and have less aches and pains.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Osco said:


> I only hurt If I fail to PROPERLY fuel myself before, during and after a ride or workout.
> The dayz of pizza and beer for fuel or recovery are gone.
> or If I fail to hydrate correctly well before (the day before), during and after a ride or workout.
> 
> ...


This, plus eating the right stuff. For me, that is food to minimize inflammation, and paying attention to before/during/after fueling. Hydration (water, not beer) is critical. In addition I have a very serious workout program to keep me strong, reactive, and flexible.


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

mileslong said:


> It's only after I stop moving that the aches and pains start up.


Yeah. Today I landed with my weight far too forward, launching me over the bars. Everything was fine until I STOPPED MOVING, and then the aches and pains started. Both upper arms felt slammed, both forearms felt road rash, left leg felt road rash, right calf feels Charlie horse, the left little figure barely moves, and my rib cage has road rash. Next time I'll try follow your advice, and keep moving.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Lone Rager said:


> Isn't that an oxymoron?


Well, not if they contain carbon. But, like you, I suspect that that is something of a perversion of the term organic, like a lot of them are these days.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

ThatGuyontheTrail said:


> I wake up several times a week with leg, back or neck pain and probably always will. My low back and shoulders hurt worse after working a 9 hour day on my feet. My neck hurts bad enough that I no longer ride centuries. If you're only getting pain after a ride that's better. Proper cool down and stretching will help with that.


Not to criticise but to show how different we can be..

*"My low back and shoulders hurt worse after working a 9 hour day on my feet. "
*
For me The longer I work and the more often I work out the better I feel,
Inactivity makes my lower back, neck, shoulders and wrists hurt sooner and more often with greater Intensity...

_*"If you're only getting pain after a ride that's better."*
_
Still at two months short of sixty as It has been for several years now,
I often start rides with some joint pain but I ALWAYS end rides pain free .
As for working I quit my full time job of 16 years, (Lots of standing and sitting) and have taken a part time job moving furniture In a store, setting up displays and such. This has greatly reduced most all of my body/joint pain.
Seems the more I use my arthritic hands and wrists, the more load I put on myself the stronger and more pain free I become over all.
In this I can ride harder and longer, holding the bars and working the bike Is great therapy,,
ok I'm done.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

mileslong said:


> I am finding that I can maintain a steady, productive pace both at work and at play for a full day. It's only after I stop moving that the aches and pains start up. Anybody else experience this process?


When this happens to me and It does from time to time I am dead sure I did something wrong or not as right as I should have.

Make one change at a time to your bike,,,old advice right ?.
It applies here also IMO.
Re evaluate your hydration, before and after you ride as well as what you hydrate with.

I start every day with 30 to 40 ounces of water In the first hour after I wake,,Plus java ,, followed by 8 to 12 oz's per hour depending on the days activity.
This water right away after the long night of dehydration while asleep tricks the body Into thinking, "Hey ! I have all the water I want, Guess I can use it any way I want and use all I get today"

Your body Is In water consumption mode for the day, cramps should be far less intense or non existent.

Follow me ?

FWIW I have to stop drinking three hours before bed time or I will not reach or not stay In REM sleep long enough,, up and down pissing two or three times that night..
In REM sleep we are truly resting, this Is where the body heals.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I mostly hurt when I am awake. I hurt less when I am riding my bike. If I am asleep and I hurt I wake up. If I am riding my bike and I am asleep I crash, then I wake up and I hurt.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Same here, I only hurt when I'm awake, so I try to sleep but sometimes I wake up, which is good because then I know I'm alive, but I know this only because I hurt.

I worry that a lack of pain will mean I'm dead, so in a sense pain is good.



mactweek said:


> I mostly hurt when I am awake. I hurt less when I am riding my bike. If I am asleep and I hurt I wake up. If I am riding my bike and I am asleep I crash, then I wake up and I hurt.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

Glad to hear that I am not alone. My body generally feels better when it is in motion and reminds me through soreness that I need to move.

Also, I feel better when the environment is warm. After working outside in 23F with a 20 mph wind yesterday, it's becoming obvious that I need to be much further south or west.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I feel fine during and after a ride. It's after I sit in the car and drive home from the trailhead that gets me. I get out in the driveway and I can barely walk for a few steps. It wears off quickly and then I start moving freely again. It really freaks my wife out.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

mileslong said:


> I am finding that I can maintain a steady, productive pace both at work and at play for a full day. It's only after I stop moving that the aches and pains start up. Anybody else experience this process?


I have arthritis in my right-side SI joint which makes me hurt after an hour of sitting or five hours of sleeping. Shock makes it hurt, so my bike commuting on the road bike was down to once a week. Generating high torque on short steep uphills also hurts me. That's why I bought a full suspension e-bike - I can get to work quickly, ride to the trail head, have a medium length mountain bike ride with less pain than I would driving my car or sitting at home.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Has anyone ever considered the possibility that their experience is probably very similar to all other members of their species?

Just a thought ...


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> Has anyone ever considered the possibility that their experience is probably very similar to all other members of their species?
> 
> Just a thought ...


Whoa...


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

I thought once you pass 50, hurts can just come randomly without any reasons.

Just being active seems to keep the hurt at bay, a little soreness here and there doesn't count.

But for me, what really hurts is when I play soccer with the young men. Man! the next day hurt sure knocks me over. Unfortunately I haven't gotten to the "old and wise" point yet.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

....when I can't ride.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

I work out, I try to eat right, I have had lots of injuries in my life. it has been a good one with lots of crashes. I hurt everyday. But I would do it again.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

tim208 said:


> I work out, I try to eat right, I have had lots of injuries in my life. it has been a good one with lots of crashes. I hurt everyday. But I would do it again.


I was once told that my grade 3 A/C separations would hurt me more in 30 years than the initial injuries. I didn't believe it then but I am a believer now.

I wouldn't do it that way again.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

mileslong said:


> I am finding that I can maintain a steady, productive pace both at work and at play for a full day. It's only after I stop moving that the aches and pains start up. Anybody else experience this process?


Nope, I pretty much hurt all the time :thumbsup:


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Weird. I’ll hurt 2 days after a hard ride. Don’t understand why not the next day. 

Oh, I hurt when it’s cold outside. That sucks ‘cause I live in New England. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farleybob (May 22, 2012)

I just finished a 160 mile winter ultra on my fatbike and my neck and shoulders are not happy! I need to find some exercises to strengthen this area!


----------

